# Face > Height. The Proof



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

First of all I want to say that obviously having a big height is an advantage in love relationships, a person 185cm 5/10 face will have more pussy than 175cm 5/10 face. Yes girls have a preference for tall men and it's normal, but here we will ask the question of : Who will have the most chance with girls between a man 7.5/10 face 174cm and 4.5/10 face 185cm (this is an example, we can also make 6/10 face 170cm vs 3/10 face 190cm).
Before starting here I speak only about love relationships and not about life in general, otherwise, obviously being big and ugly and better, you will be more respected than the small beautiful, but we are here because we want pussy, the respect of other men is secondary (in my opinion).

1 - On instagram/tiktok, those who are most popular are the beautiful ones, not the tall ones xd. In the comments of young handsome tiktokers, you will always see girls writing "omg he's so handsome" "I'm in love with him" etc. You will never see to say "omg he is 185cm" xd. Men become mostly popular on these networks because they are handsome, not tall.

2- The face is the only feature of the human body that is unique. Millions of people are 160cm, 178cm, 189cm etc. But who has the same face as you? No one has the same face as you. Your face is your uniqueness (in a good and bad way). A woman falls in love/is attracted by the uniqueness of a person (if we were not unique everyone would be with everyone else...)

3- The face is the only characteristic of the body that creates sexual/physical attractiveness (retards, please don't tell me the penis, life is not a porn, the height of your penis is not written on your forehead), a muscular body too can create physical/sexual attraction, but everyone can be muscular. The girl won't be sexually attracted to you because you're 189cm tall (when I talk about being attracted, it's with the aim of ending up in a couple), she won't think "omg he's tall, he's got a big dick", it's only the retards here who think like that. Anyway, everybody has about the same body (are you going to recognize your teacher's arm among 50 arms?, no). What I'm saying here is that the only part of your body that makes you want to kiss, hug, cuddle, cherish etc. is your fucking face.

4- If we (man) were to choose a girl to couple with and marry her, we will take a woman with a face to vomit, but who has a nice body (ass, tits) or a woman with a very nice face but a body that has little ass and tits (for a normal body, not fat), (I'm talking about marrying you with her, (I'm talking about marrying her, not just emptying your balls into her, otherwise obviously everyone will choose the woman with a big ass and big tits) the majority of us will choose the woman with a beautiful face rather than the woman with a face to vomit (I personally don't feel like waking up every morning to a dogface). Women are the same with height and face. They will prefer to cuddle a handsome man than an ugly tall one (and of course they will prefer a tall and handsome man, like us, with a nice body and a nice face, but if there was one of the two to choose from, they will prefer the face).

5- Girlfriends, they will be deeply hurt when she will show a picture of you to her girlfriends and they will say "hahaha your guy is ugly as a louse", and if she shows a picture of a handsome little guy (and you can see that he's little, you can't always see that), they will say "hooooo he's cute". Not to mention the social networks that nowadays have an important place in society, taking a selfie with an ugly guy... imagine the comments....


This thread doesn't say that the height doesn't matter, of course it does, and a big one, so to have the maximum chance of getting pussy and being tall and handsome, but if you only have one characteristic, in love relationships it's better to be 7.5/10 174cm than 4.5/10 185cm, or to be 5.5/10 170cm than 3.5/10 180cm. I would even say that the girl will choose a handsome man and smaller than average height and average face, like 7.5/10 172cm > 5/10 178cm. because the normal man will be just "normal", the handsome one will be "beautiful".

I'm making in this thread a generalization, obviously some girls will prefer ugly and tall.

And then it is enough to walk in the street and you see well with your eyes that there are short in couple... (ugly ones too, I don't deny)


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 22, 2022)

Water.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 22, 2022)

Wow you learn something new everyday


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 22, 2022)

Next OP will prove the sun rises tommorow morning


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Feb 22, 2022)

Same posts everyday. Everyday


----------



## the BULL (Feb 22, 2022)

Depends where you live. In Montenegro, netherlands, Germany, North Italy, 175 cms Is too short. You get heightmogged by females at that height so it's pretty much over even if you got the face, you got no respect


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Depends where you live. In Montenegro, netherlands, Germany, North Italy, 175 cms Is too short. You get heightmogged by females at that height so it's pretty much over even if you got the face, you got no respect


negatif iq. The face is Law.


----------



## the BULL (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> negatif iq. The face is Law.


You. Being below average height Is a death sentence and not only for dating life. Muh tik tok stars have the face. No shit sherlock, a person can't really asses your size until he/ She doesn't see you in person. Of course underdeveloped Jbs won't give a shit if you're 170 cms but in the adult, real world height matters a shit ton, arguably more than face before a certain threshold, depending where you live


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> You. Being below average height Is a death sentence and not only for dating life. Muh tik tok stars have the face. No shit sherlock, a person can't really asses your size until he/ She doesn't see you in person. Of course underdeveloped Jbs won't give a shit if you're 170 cms but in the adult, real world height matters a shit ton, arguably more than face before a certain threshold, depending where you live


you have never seen a manlet in couple?


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> You. Being below average height Is a death sentence and not only for dating life. Muh tik tok stars have the face. No shit sherlock, a person can't really asses your size until he/ She doesn't see you in person. Of course underdeveloped Jbs won't give a shit if you're 170 cms but in the adult, real world height matters a shit ton, arguably more than face before a certain threshold, depending where you live


with an ugly face the woman will have only one desire: to vomit.


----------



## the BULL (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> you have never seen a manlet in couple?


Yeah also a lot of ugly ppl It doesn't really matter. The most sought After men are 180 cms minimum


----------



## the BULL (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> with an ugly face the woman will have only one desire: to vomit.


You really Need both to succeed


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Feb 22, 2022)

Its time to visit a club my friend

go get pushed around by 6'2+ drunkards and stepped on by women in heels

Then if you do try to fight back get thrown out by a 6'7 bouncer. Numbers game really


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Feb 22, 2022)

Read every letter.


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> You really Need both to succeed





the BULL said:


> Yeah also a lot of ugly ppl It doesn't really matter. The most sought After men are 180 cms minimum











(I took two Arabic on purpose.)

Let's suppose that the ugly one measures 193cm and the beautiful one 173cm. Do you really, really think that the girl will choose the tall one? Fuck, when she sees his face she'll just want to run and throw up. If you think so, then you are really far from reality and you must have a complex about your face or your height. Because really, the FACE IS LAW, the size can add a lot of smv to you, but an ugly face, it's over for you.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> Let's suppose that the ugly one measures 193cm and the beautiful one 173cm. Do you really, really think that the girl will choose the tall one? Fuck, when she sees his face she'll just want to run and throw up. If you think so, then you are really far from reality and you must have a complex about your face or your height. Because really, the FACE IS LAW, the size can add a lot of smv to you, but an ugly face, it's over for you.


autism. Wait till you realize there’s tall good looking guys.


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

DesperadoRatado said:


> Its time to visit a club my friend
> 
> go get pushed around by 6'2+ drunkards and stepped on by women in heels
> 
> Then if you do try to fight back get thrown out by a 6'7 bouncer. Numbers game really


To have the respect of men = height. To get pussy = face (height too, but secondary)


----------



## the BULL (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> View attachment 1558135
> 
> 
> (I took two Arabic on purpose.)
> ...


why do you mfs always choose an ugly nigga to prove the point?? try 193 cms with a normal to above average face


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> To have the respect of men = height. To get pussy = face (height too, but secondary)


yes I know, but here the debate is small and beautiful or tall and ugly.


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> why do you mfs always choose an ugly nigga to prove the point?? try 193 cms with a normal to above average face


but mental retardation obviously means that a tall, handsome guy will have more pussy than a short, handsome guy.


----------



## the BULL (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> but mental retardation obviously means that a tall, handsome guy will have more pussy than a short, handsome guy.


even an average 185 cms guy will get more pussy than handsome manlet. you need to be taller than 95% of females first than you can start talking about face


----------



## datboijj (Feb 22, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Depends where you live. In Montenegro, netherlands, Germany, North Italy, 175 cms Is too short. You get heightmogged by females at that height so it's pretty much over even if you got the face, you got no respect


lars (rip) was 5 ft 8 and lived in the netherlands with multiple girlfriends and ioi's


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 22, 2022)

datboijj said:


> lars (rip) was 5 ft 8 and lived in the netherlands with multiple girlfriends and ioi's


he claimed 6 feet but I always suspected he was larping. where'd you get that from?


----------



## datboijj (Feb 22, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> he claimed 6 feet but I always suspected he was larping. where'd you get that from?


in one of his posts about acne i think
idk but i know othe rpeople can vouch he was 5ft 8
expecially in that video wiht him at his laptop putting on a strap bag
no way he is 6ft


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 22, 2022)

datboijj said:


> in one of his posts about acne i think
> idk but i know othe rpeople can vouch he was 5ft 8
> expecially in that video wiht him at his laptop putting on a strap bag
> no way he is 6ft


pretty sure he claimed 6' multiple times. always seemed like 5'8-5'10 to me though.


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Next OP will prove the sun rises tommorow morning


but bro, 5ft1 you are finish, i speak for +170


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 22, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> but bro, 5ft1 you are finish, i speak for +170


learn english before speaking to me you ethnic dog


----------



## attarde75 (Feb 22, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> learn english before speaking to me you ethnic dog


ok 5ft1


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 26, 2022)

end of the day it depends on the girl.most girls are fine as long as you are same height or a little taller than them.
there maybe some shallow ones who wouldnt give you a chance though

however in a room full of taller guys it is much tougher


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 26, 2022)

Penis >>> face and height


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 26, 2022)

What a retard, dick is more important than face


----------



## M3R (Feb 28, 2022)

the BULL said:


> even an average 185 cms guy will get more pussy than handsome manlet. you need to be taller than 95% of females first than you can start talking about face


naah. Depends what you mean by manlet, but if 170cm+ then handsome wins with average 185cm. 185cm is not special in any way, while a handsome face, let's say 6.5/10 is a halo. I've been proven times again IRL that face wins if the difference is noticeable, there's no going around it apart from ascending because face is partially your personality.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Mar 1, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> learn english before speaking to me you ethnic dog


He's French


----------



## currylightskin (Mar 1, 2022)

Face > height only comes after 5'10


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 2, 2022)

180 cm is king of manlets in 2022 


the BULL said:


> even an average 185 cms guy will get more pussy than handsome manlet. you need to be taller than 95% of females first than you can start talking about face


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (Mar 4, 2022)

shut the FUCK up greycel scum


----------



## Lihito (Mar 5, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Next OP will prove the sun rises tommorow morning


I love this forums humor

You get banned for less then this on lelddit


----------



## Lihito (Mar 5, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> autism. Wait till you realize there’s tall good looking guys.


OP never heard of hypergamy


Women Will go OUT and FIND a man with both traits


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 6, 2022)

Lihito said:


> OP never heard of hypergamy
> 
> 
> Women Will go OUT and FIND a man with both traits


tall (+6ft) and handsome (7/10) men are relatively rare...


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 6, 2022)

Jew_Supremacist said:


> shut the FUCK up greycel scum


im not cel


----------



## Deleted member 18602 (Apr 6, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> First of all I want to say that obviously having a big height is an advantage in love relationships, a person 185cm 5/10 face will have more pussy than 175cm 5/10 face. Yes girls have a preference for tall men and it's normal, but here we will ask the question of : Who will have the most chance with girls between a man 7.5/10 face 174cm and 4.5/10 face 185cm (this is an example, we can also make 6/10 face 170cm vs 3/10 face 190cm).
> Before starting here I speak only about love relationships and not about life in general, otherwise, obviously being big and ugly and better, you will be more respected than the small beautiful, but we are here because we want pussy, the respect of other men is secondary (in my opinion).
> 
> 1 - On instagram/tiktok, those who are most popular are the beautiful ones, not the tall ones xd. In the comments of young handsome tiktokers, you will always see girls writing "omg he's so handsome" "I'm in love with him" etc. You will never see to say "omg he is 185cm" xd. Men become mostly popular on these networks because they are handsome, not tall.
> ...


If only @LooksOverAll were still alive. This would be the perfect post for him to debate. But he is sadly dead.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 23, 2022)

Jdlv said:


> If only @LooksOverAll were still alive. This would be the perfect post for him to debate. But he is sadly dead.


best post ever


----------



## Survivor95 (May 20, 2022)

Face is everything. Other are just bonuses. When Face is what attract us in the first impresion. Myself when I look at a girl, I see first her face, ok maybe If She have an average face and then look more at her, You can see She have Nice boobs and ass, You think, she'll may be nice to fuck. But If she have a really beautiful face who stand out from the begining will make You have that feeling, more than sexual. You know what I talk about.


----------



## attarde75 (May 20, 2022)

Survivor95 said:


> Face is everything. Other are just bonuses. When Face is what attract us in the first impresion. Myself when I look at a girl, I see first her face, ok maybe If She have an average face and then look more at her, You can see She have Nice boobs and ass, You think, she'll may be nice to fuck. But If she have a really beautiful face who stand out from the begining will make You have that feeling, more than sexual. You know what I talk about.


I could even say, when you talk to a person, in a general way (mother, teacher, neighbor) you look at her face and not the length of her legs. btw, yes, a pretty girl you want to marry her, an ugly girl with curves, to fuck her.


----------



## attarde75 (May 20, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> Face > height only comes after 5'10


5'8 7/10 is better than 6'2 4/10


----------



## currylightskin (May 20, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 5'8 7/10 is better than 6'2 4/10


true


----------



## attarde75 (Jun 10, 2022)

lets goooooooooooooo


----------

